# Cathouse



## Chuck Key (Nov 19, 2006)

9 x 21 feet with free access from inside the house for thee cats.  They love it!  (and no cat box required inside)









Chuckie


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 19, 2006)

Dang Chuckie, when I saw the title my mind went in the wrong direction[]

From what I can see it looks well constructed.


----------



## pete00 (Nov 19, 2006)

yea....got me too.....[}]


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 19, 2006)

Can you come to my house and make one for me[?][?][?][?][}][}][}][]
Great Job!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turningbecca_
> <br />Can you come to my house and make one for me[?][?][?][?][}][}][}][]
> Great Job!



Heck! He can HAVE my wife's cat. [:0]


----------



## TBone (Nov 19, 2006)

> Heck! He can HAVE my wife's cat. [:0]



From a dog lover, "Now that's funny"  [][]


----------



## bob393 (Nov 19, 2006)

If you need cats to fill it I can help with that.[] Please []


----------



## gothycdesigns (Nov 22, 2006)

I had to do something this similar. I have an older cat that liked to urinate on the bed and couch. You'd sit and well....surprise. He wanted things his way. So since he does not have front claws I could not let him out on his own in the city. So I made a cat Kennel in my shop with outside attachment as well. In and out cat door. Seems to like it. I let him out to roma the shop at times.

Thanks for sharing, nowI know I am not the only one who had to make something like this. Reasons may differ, but still cool enough.

Thanks,
Ray
Gothyc Designs


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 22, 2006)

WOW!  I don't understand cat people but as long as you are happy I'm happy.[8D]


----------

